# Tylan dosage?



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Need to know what dosage for baby goats.... My two yr old niece begged for this beautiful nubian doe... Paid 20$ for her and someone started coughing back there..... So just incase, taking no chances. Would like to start dosage tonight if at all possible! Thanks!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Giving antibiotics "just in case" is usually a bad idea and can lead to antibiotic resistant bugs.

Take her temp first. If it is normal range, give her supportive care with probiotics, b-complex, and possibly electrolytes. 

Have a fecal exam done to know if she needs wormed, be sure to have the vet check the fecal for coccidiosis as well.

Congratz on the new girl, good luck with her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tylan 200 is 1 cc per 25#....if she is smaller than 25# give 1/2 cc sub Q twice daily for 5-7 days...

If you got her from a sale barn or bad situation, starting antibioitcs may not be a bad idea...they are exposed to so much there...do get her temp on her and keep her hydrated. B complex is a good idea as well..Is she a bottle baby?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

She is a bottle baby and yes i got her from a sale...she started coughing lastnight and she hollered so much this morning for food (syring fed a cup of replacer bc we had no whole milk) shes hoarse. And i did alittle research and found a dosage of 1 1/2 cc to 2cc.. I gave her 1 1/2... Should i just stick with that dosage? Havent heard her cough today... But how long should i continue treatment


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she weighs less than 25# I would go with 1/2 cc and go 5 days at least...always do a full course of antibiotics even if they feel better...

To know how much milk she needs...weight her and multiply that by 16 to get her weightin ounces...then multiply her weight in ounces by 10% to see how much per day she needs....the divide that by 3-4 feedings


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Gotcha! Shes doing better now no coughing.... Nibbles on the grain that i set out for her and im givig her milk with a baby bottle nipple.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe she is so sweet!! set out a bit of hay for her to nibble on too...: ) 

Best wishes


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's a doll


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks! Shes sorta eating litte bits of it.  wehad a probemthismorning bottlefeedingbc i didnt think about how small her momma's teats were! Lol sorry my spacebar isnt working tonight :|


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What are you using for nipples?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Right now i am using reg baby bottle nipples.... She wont take a pritchards


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Shell only take those. :/ i found that alittle weird but as i said b4 i noticed her mommas teats were small small small!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what ever gets her sucking!! we used human baby bottles for our nigerian bottle babies...it works : )


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Well now she wont nurse.  nibbling on hay.... Have to fight her to syringe feed her.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the only reason a bottle baby stops nursing is if they are constipated or has tummy upset or sick with fever..

is she pooping? feel her tummy, is it hard?...does she stand hunched, tail tucked is she active and playful or slowing down? Get her temp


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Her temp was 101.06 lastnight she would stand there not realy hunched but icould tell something was off.. She drank some water and munched some hay.... Maybe she was stopped up bc after she popped a big whole pellet she was walking around again.maybe shes dehydrated? Gonna ask my vet about a bag of fluids to inject under the skin... If no better ill take her in.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she now? Drinking yet?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Had to go to montgomery at 0430 this morning. On our way back now.. Be home in an hour she seemed okay this am


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any news? Hope all is well....


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay.... She seemed to be drinking well for ten seconds. Then quit. Ugh. Welli talked tomy vet and told her how she was acting and he gave me wormer


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Ivormec to be precise


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

So... Back to syringe feeding i guess even though she is trying to suckle on my female boxer AND my brindle boston terriers wee wee. Shes being so difficult gah!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Ugh! And to think....you couldn't wait for this  :lol:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay so now shes hunching over looking like she needs to pee and she already went. Im confused.... Is she bearing down trying to poop?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Do i need to give her an enema? Ewe. If i have to... I will. Or can i get away with giving her milk of magnesia or mineral oil laxative? Dx


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

an enemia wouldnt hurt...I prefer an oil and warm water enemia...mix 1 tablespoon of oil, (caster oil, olive oil or other cooking oil) with 1/2 cup warm water...use a syringe to draw up some enemia and insert into her bum..just the tip..push fluid in slowly..give her a good fill up and massage her tummy well it can take 30-40 minutes to get results...I do this over my tub, lay baby on your lap with back legs hanging off toward the tub and front legs hanging off the other side...you can bleach your tub ; )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd do the enema........


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay. I syringe fed her an 1/8 cupof whole milk. It my be bc i had to give her replacer formula :/ shes also acting normal-ish she doesn't really play but shes walking around munching on paper...blankets...etc fixing to do enima in a few. Let you know how it goes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she is constipaded, she will be less active...stick with whole cows milk if you can..switchingback and forth will cause tummy issues...also how much she is fed is important...once she poops she maybe ready for a bottle, they wont eat much when plugged up...

best wishes


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Understandable. I know how it is to be stopped up. It can get painful. Thanks! Ill keep you posted


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Um..... Omg ive never seen a three weeker poop so much !!!!! D:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Success so fast!! Good job!!..they can have plenty in there and the longer poops stays in the more toxins begin to build...so watch for her to poop after each feeding or so...


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Should i put the whole half cup in there? I am amazed at how shes acting now.  shes trying to eat my hair suck my fingers....but should i do the whole thing incase theres more?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she pooped a good amount you can just watch to be sure it continues on its own..the oil left in the intestines help keep things moving : ) she might want a bottle now...: ) 

be sure to feed the correct amount to help her body digest it well

good job!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

THANKYOU!!!!!!! Couldnt hae done it without ya!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

your welcome!! glad she is feeling better


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Back to being plugged up again. Drenched her with two tsp of mineral oil and gave her another enema


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ugh....I was so happy til this last post! Is it working?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It could be sluggish intestines..Keep up daily enemia until you notice her pooping well on her own..
I would take her off milk for 12-24 hours and feed her electrolytes and allow her body to emtpy out....once she is pooping well go back to milk and add a bit of caster oil to her bottle to keep things moving...


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay. Im going to head to the gas station and grab a 24 ounce of Gatorade or power aide. Thanks! Ill let you know how she does... Lots of poo came out earlier. Just do one once daily? Or could i do two without causing harm?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can do it twice daily if she feels sluggish or down again, you def. want to keep the poop coming out, but you want her body to do its job, so doing it for her too often wont be good...here is a home made electro that might be better for her...You can cut the recipe in half since she wont drink that much lol...

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have at home or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay. We dont have honey....but i got the recipe down! Thanks! Ill gove her one more b4 we go to bed then one tomrrow around 11... Fixing to give her some electrolytes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is in very good hands : )


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay so ive been mixing a tbs of mineral oil with a few ounces of electrolytes. She pooped on her own this morning


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad she is doing well


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats very good news : ) I know I said this before, but when you go back to milk, be sure its whole cows milk and give her what she needs...10% of her body weight in onces..: ) Tummy should be firm but flat not sunken or poochy...


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

we are making progress! Shes hungry enough to take the electrolytes willingly.  in three or four hours ill give her a bit of milk. Shes also jumping on and off the couhes so that tells me shes better


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

And sorry for how i look it was 20 dgrees outside. Lol!! Been running hot water to the animals all day. Jeffers and tsc ran out of those tank heaters


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great! I bet she is ready for real food (milk) after a good poop!! 
Keep up the great work


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

She just took her second bottle and shes passing poop just fine! Tomorrow were trying it without the mineral oil to see how she does. I imagine everything in theres lubed up beyond belief. Lol


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Second bottle- 2 1/2 ounces gave her alittle less bc i didnt want her stopped up. She sucked it down like a champ!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yahooo sounds like you got her unplugged  If she struggles to keep things moving, try small amounts more often...so if she gets 4oz...3 times a day go 3oz... 4 times a day...: ) 

Good Job By the way!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

So now she wont eat at all again! Ugh.... Shes been wormed, gave her another enema shes got alittle bit of the runs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im thinking she may not have got colostrum at birth..she may have a hard time for a while...I would stop milk AGAIN poor baby just until she dries up, if she doesnt dry up by morning give pepto...then You may need to feed her less milk but more often, as close to how a mom would feed...

did you get her weight? I would grab cd antitoxin and keep it on hand..


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Cd and t antitoxin? I have two bottles of it... She looks to be three weeks old. And when i weighed her two days ago she was 8 pounds


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I just feel terrible for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not CD&T...thats a toxoid,, its job is to protect...CD Antitoxinis to treat....if you have a sick goat, sluggish rumen, runny butt, off feed or bottle...any tummy issue its good to give cd antitoxin...it only job is to rid the body of toxins..

8 pounds x 16=128 ounces
128x10% =12.8 ounces of milk needed per day
divide by 4 feedings is 3.2 oz of milk per feeding...
I think I would go half that 8 times a day ..I know its a pain...but she is having trouble digesting her milk..so less is better...
Is she nibbling on hay yet?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Barely...... Ive gotten the grain and a smal amount of goat feed bended up and crushed so its almost a powder so she can just lick it up instead of gulping down big pellets...... She kinda tasted that but not eating it


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

How long should i do the 8x a day feeding? And ill pick up some cd antitoxin to give to her tomorrow to keep on hand...gonna give her electrolytes the rest of the night. Right now shes sleeping in my lap all she does is scream and sleep poor little girl.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about grain right now..her tummy is having trouble digesting and grain is very hard to digest..I would keep a handful of quality hay out for her to nibble...hay and leaves will help her rumen begin to build..which is what you want for her...

so smaller meals and hay/leaves...



Edit: I would keep up the 8 times a day for a month or so...then try cutting back andoffering slightly more milk per bottle..increase slowly, watch for signs she is not digesting..I would also re weigh her in 2 weeks..see if her milk amount is enough...


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Should i try to chop the leaves up? The only real leafy hay i have is perennial peanut. I have alesha hay for the horses but i give t to my goats too


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Im betting youre right i think she did get some colostrum though but not much. Her mommas teats were very small.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can cut the leaves up if they are huge, at least until she gets a taste for them..she wont eat much at first
as for hay, Ive not used either..but what ever you feed your goats is fine..she wont eat a lot, so a small handful is all she needs...at first she may play with it...taste it but not eat it...soon she will munch away...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she could also have picked up a bacteria at the sell barn...Neomycin is a great oral antibiotic for that....but I hate to over load her bidy with meds...but its an option if she wont recover...


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

And also i just started her back on eectrolytes.... Shes willingly tAking the syringe. Ill do electrolytes til tomorrow evening again and ill get the toxoid before i start her on milk again


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

happybleats said:


> she could also have picked up a bacteria at the sell barn...Neomycin is a great oral antibiotic for that....but I hate to over load her bidy with meds...but its an option if she wont recover...


I gave her the full dosage of tylan five days. Other than not nursing shes normal and the runs suddenly started today. :/ hm. Lastnight she pooped solid little berries


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

And ill look into it. I hate that shes so up and down!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Also shes acting like she wants a bottle again. Should i try one in a couple hours? Shes sucking and chewing my fingers.... Dx i am so inexperienced on this. THANK GOD fir this website and everyone helping with all my questions and everything goaty


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would keep her on electro to night and see how she is tomorrow...as long as she has watery poop , she should not have milk..if its like thick pudding or better, milk ill be fine, in small portions...

The neomycin is an oral antibiotic, not injected, its used for ecoli and salmonella and other gut related bacteria...Its alwasy good practice to give Probiotics for a frw days after any antibiotic treatment to restore balance in the gut...since antibiotics destroy all bacteria, good and bad...Before beginning Neomycin, lets see hwo she does once bak on milk in small portions...: )


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay. I was giving probiotics in her milk.... Would there be any problems mixing a scoop in her electrolytes?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mixing probiotics in her electros would be fine : ) Hows she doing today?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I brought her outside since we completed her antibiotics and she seems to be eating grass. So thats a plus. Up and walking around and alert other than the runs she seems fine. And shes also eating dirt. :/ i guess they do that when theyre runny?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

fresh air is great!! withthe dirt..maybe she is just experiamenting? for her runs you can use Pepto, I hate to plug her up again so only if its real watery..if she has thick pudding or better wait and see how she is by days end first...if she needs the pepto...I would give her 3 cc twice daily only until she is thickened up..


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay i havent seen her poop yet ill check the hay in the kennel when i get back in lastnight is was a watery thick goopy mix


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Watery and dark green


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Gonna give her some pepto here in a bit.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok Pepto sounds like a good idea,,,Im glad she is doing well other wise..
You did a cocci treatment with her already right? Once she is dry..start milk again, in small portions..hopefully she will respond well that way ...You are doing a great job!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a friend with alpacas... She has cocci treatment and ill get some from her.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

And this is weird the goat kid feed i have in a small bowl for my NGD kid... Shes eating it! Its ground up fine... No grain in it i dont think. She must be hungry. Is that good or should i pull it?


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Shes lost weight.  her hip bones are sticking out  what should i do....? Shes still on electrolytes. still runny pooh. Shes drinking water too and eating just a tiny amount of feed and grass. I am at a loss


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would suspect cocci at this point. Plus she has had a lot of help getting the runs lately. What cocci treatment does your friend have? If you can get some we can help you dose it. I'd stop everything else, she's been drinking oil and having enemas. This really is the normal response to that. She's eating dirt because the oil kills her stomach bacteria. She needs lots of probios a few times a day for several days now. 
The grain is good, let her eat it.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Can i just syringe feed her the milk


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If she won't take a bottle then you need to fix the problem first. You should never force milk.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay. We may just go to the vet at 8 am tomorrow i couldnt get ahold of my friend mrs patty


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont think she is feeding oil any more...she only did the enemas when she was constipated...she now is only giving electros because baby is runny....and is adding probios

On the cocci treatment I would get dimethox or sulmet..1 cc per 5# day one then 1 cc per 10# day 2-4....you can get this at most tractor supply..


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

No no more oil or enemas. Vet gave me some albon this morning. Shes now drinking, willingly, about an once every few hours


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats great. Be sure to give Probiotics after her cocci teatment :-D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How old is she? I thought cocci took a few weeks to be an issue?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

her babies age is unknown but guessed to be about 3 weeks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ahhhhhhh....ok


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes she is around three weeks. Now four counting this week shes nearly the same size as my manchas umbilical is pretty much gone.... Teeth are fairly sized shes got those really good 'corn crushers' too


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

PantoneH said:


> Yes she is around three weeks. Now four counting this week shes nearly the same size as my manchas umbilical is pretty much gone.... Teeth are fairly sized shes got those really good 'corn crushers' too


Oing good today. Pooping and eating goat feed and milk with probios up a storm.  little scrawny but sell pack on the pounds in no time hopefully


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great job!!!:fireworks:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Shes back to not eatig again and her temp is 98.1 im struggling to keep her temp up! What do i do im sure its rumen related!


----------

